# Lone Goose



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I saw a lone goose and goosling yesterday. It thought that was odd because they usually raise the gooslings as a pair and have more than 1 goosling. What do you guys think?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Was it in ND or MN, because we(ND) have the highest single mom rate in the nation.
If it's MN it's a ghetto child?
:beer:


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

the mate and others could have been killed


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

the others could have been withthe father not far off. Or they could have been hunkering down


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

Coyote???


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Damn is gosling ever tender, and even this time of year smoked goose is good tasting. :rollin:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm going with adoption, geese are getting pregnant at too young of an age these days and they've been giving up the goslings left and right.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

MN. Ghetto child.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

It can't be a MN ghetto child--because they is the wrong color, so it must be a ND ghetto child. :laugh:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

PJ said:


> I saw a lone goose and goosling yesterday. It thought that was odd because they usually raise the gooslings as a pair and have more than 1 goosling. What do you guys think?


Maybe the gosling was a case of a one night stand gone wrong :huh: And the father fled to mexico...

"It aint my baby"!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

h2ofwlr said:


> It can't be a MN ghetto child--because they is the wrong color, so it must be a ND ghetto child. :laugh:


It's not ND ghetto, it can be ND trailor, but never ND ghetto.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Trailer park = Nd ghetto

Got to love it! :toofunny:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

The love child goose.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

With ND losing all its population, make that a trailer house = ND ghetto

:stirpot: :rollin: :jammin:

.


----------

